# GenieGo problems



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Like others, I've started having problems with my GenieGo (the version with the three blue LEDs).

I have done the 30-second reset multiple times on the GenieGo.

Neither of my Windows 10 PCs can register themselves with the GenieGo and can't access it at all. My iPad Mini can access it. I even uninstalled the DirecTV app from the iPad Mini and it was able to register itself anew. The DirecTV web site shows that I only have 3 devices registered (including one of my PCs which thinks it isn't registered).

Last week I was traveling and was streaming some shows through my iPad Mini from the GenieGo. All of a sudden, the streaming stopped. I tried connecting again, and the iPad Mini could no longer communicate with the GenieGo. When I returned home, I restarted the GenieGo, did a 30-second reset, uninstalled and reinstalled the DirecTV app on my iPad Mini, checked my router settings to make sure that ports 8082 and 8083 are directed to my GenieGo which has a reserved DHCP address. I even deleted the router rule and re-entered it and restarted my router. My router is a Netgear WNDR3400v2.

The DirecTV app on my iPad Mini can shows that the GenieGo has the correct IP address and is trying to use the correct ports. Testing Out of Home access fails every time. The Network Assistant in the GenieGo section of the DirecTV app shows that it passes all 6 Connectivity Tests. I've tried changing the ports that the GenieGo uses, but it claims that configuring the GenieGo ports fails every time.

I have called DirecTV support and spoken to the GenieGo specialist. They have no suggestions beyond what I have tried. I'm waiting for another specialist to call me back.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

You mention a router, but what about your modem?
That needs to have port forwarding too, unless it is in Bridge Mode.
That will affect OOH.


----------



## steveymacjr (Feb 21, 2016)

i'm having the out of home issues now as well.. i changed nothing on my router or the cable modem. 
this is very annoying as i used this feature all the time.. ugh


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

NR4P said:


> You mention a router, but what about your modem?
> That needs to have port forwarding too, unless it is in Bridge Mode.
> That will affect OOH.


I have Verizon FIOS, but am not using the router that came with it. The modem is in bridge mode. I verified that I am forwarding ports 8082 and 8083 via canyouseeme.org.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

instead of canyouseeme check http://ping.eu/port-chk/


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Same problem here.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like directv started migrating the geniego service. The verification server to affirm port 8082 etc visible from the internet is offline and is now communicating to the Genie DVR only. The service is to move to the genie dvr and away from from the standalone geniego box. Had this confirmed by Directv second tier support. There is a code to activate geniego service on the Genie DVR itself but I do not have it. Should be available on 0x0B93. Forgive me but been off the site for years. Hope this helps.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

CuttySnark said:


> instead of canyouseeme check http://ping.eu/port-chk/


That also shows that ports 8082 and 8083 are open for me.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

klwillis said:


> Looks like directv started migrating the geniego service. The verification server to affirm port 8082 etc visible from the internet is offline and is now communicating to the Genie DVR only. The service is to move to the genie dvr and away from from the standalone geniego box. Had this confirmed by Directv second tier support. There is a code to activate geniego service on the Genie DVR itself but I do not have it. Should be available on 0x0B93. Forgive me but been off the site for years. Hope this helps.


Since I don't have any Genie DVRs (just older HR20 and HR21s), does this mean that I won't be able to have this feature anymore? And, that the GeneiGo box is now worthless? I guess I could upgrade to new DVRs, but what will that cost? And, what about all the recordings on my current DVRs? Very poor customer experience here.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

mfeinstein said:


> mfeinstein, on 21 Feb 2016 - 05:17 AM, said:
> 
> Since I don't have any Genie DVRs (just older HR20 and HR21s), does this mean that I won't be able to have this feature anymore? And, that the GeneiGo box is now worthless? I guess I could upgrade to new DVRs, but what will that cost? And, what about all the recordings on my current DVRs? Very poor customer experience here.


I also just encountered the OOH error this morning. Of course, I initially thought it was my environment that was the culprit, then after doing the basic troubleshooting with no success, I decided to check this forum.

What bothers me is that they know who has GGs; therefore, why not send out some sort of communication to the effect of, "We are migrating to a Genie DVR-based GG. During this transition, you may experience outages on your GG..."? Just _some_ sort of messaging would help a great deal.

My guess is that after they finish building the service into the Genie DVR that the GG will still be usable, just not sold--well, that's what I'm hoping, anyway. I have a Genie HR44 and an HR24 and I currently download programs from both. Switching all my HR24 recordings to the HR44 would cause recording conflicts, so that's why I'm praying and hoping that they do this implementation/rollout the right way--even if this means, for example, now allowing multiple Genies in a household.


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

My out of home access has been down for over 2 weeks and after reading it appears it's DTV. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app on my PC. Now I can't register my PC even after restarting as it appears this transition has clogged everything up.

Has anyone heard of an actual date as to when this transition will be complete?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I tried by GG2 with OOH a few hours ago and it worked fine.
Wonder what is going on?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Arius1 said:


> My out of home access has been down for over 2 weeks and after reading it appears it's DTV. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app on my PC. Now I can't register my PC even after restarting as it appears this transition has clogged everything up.
> 
> Has anyone heard of an actual date as to when this transition will be complete?


I also deleted the app from my computer and tried reinstalling it. It also would not register my computer. In checking my phone, the ports are 8023 and 8024. But on my router and in the settings of the GenieGo, it is using 8096 and 8097. I tried to change it on my phone, but it keeps changing back on its own.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm another who deleted the app from my computer and now I can't register it. Also, the out of home access no longer works on my iPad app. Checked and the port forwarding is still ok. Reset the GenieGo on the advice of case management. No help. Re dived some disjointed and conflicting information from Directv. I suspect we'll know soon what the problem is.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been having problems for weeks and when I call they tell me everything is fine on their end must be my problem and that I need to reboot. Box, router and modem. Yikes. What a pain. Now it really is DirtevTV's fault?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks like I can be added to the list. I don't use geniego very often, but checked OOH today for possible use in a couple days. My Samsung android said OOH not set up, or something to that effect. All blue lights on geniego, so checked computer....OOH not set up. Unplugged geniego for 30 seconds, uninstalled app on computer, restarted geniego and re-installed app and all looked good. That is until I tried to add the computer and it took forever "adding device" and the spinning wheel, then failed saying something about "unable to add your device" and "you are missing one or more system requirements." I'm going to call in tomorrow, but doesn't sound promising that anything will be fixed. Since my genie DVR is an HR34, wonder if they will offer an upgrade if only the HR44 and HR54 have the built in geniego capability? Just glad I am not dependent on it daily like a couple other people I know.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I also lost OOH yesterday. Ports are assigned correctly. As stated earlier in the thread, it is very disappointing that DirecTv is not willing to put out any sort of note to inform their customers of potential outages in this service. Very poor process on their part.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I tried by GG2 with OOH a few hours ago and it worked fine.
> Wonder what is going on?


Mine is also working, but I do get lots of popups that say OOH is not working. I just ignore those and the old app works fine .... not using the DTV app with the GG2, so maybe that could be part of the issue?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My OOH stopped working too. I hope Directv figures out what's happening soon.


----------



## murf52 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm still working running with my Windows 10 GG app. I've been OOH for 3 weeks, so I hope it keeps working for the next week until I get home. I replaced my Frontier FIOS router a few months ago and didn't have to do anything to get GG OOH working (no port assignments or reserved DHCP addresses). Can't say the same for my Android tablet -- it wasn't able to connect to GG, even though it had been working before. It said it wasn't registered, though I know it is. I'll have to wait until I get home to see if I can get it working on the home WiFi.

My PC app is working OK, though it occasionally stops streaming and I have to kill/restart the app 1-5 times to get it going again.


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was on with DTV yesterday and it's a known issue. Engineering made the tech log a bunch of info from me. I'm not sure if this was DTV or AT&T's doing now that they own DTV. I get what they are trying to do and it would be simpler to have everything done from the Genie and the Geniego goes away. To not inform customers was very bad move and unlike them. Another reason I think it was AT&T, not a fan of them.

I was told the geniego's are not being sold anymore either. So that again points to a shift in service. Ports are the same from what I was told but they have no ETA as to what is going on, it's in Engineering's hands now.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Arius1 said:


> I was on with DTV yesterday and it's a known issue. Engineering made the tech log a bunch of info from me. I'm not sure if this was DTV or AT&T's doing now that they own DTV. I get what they are trying to do and it would be simpler to have everything done from the Genie and the Geniego goes away. To not inform customers was very bad move and unlike them. Another reason I think it was AT&T, not a fan of them.
> 
> I was told the geniego's are not being sold anymore either. So that again points to a shift in service. Ports are the same from what I was told but they have no ETA as to what is going on, it's in Engineering's hands now.


I am at exactly the same point with tech support. They are acting like it's a rare bug that only I am seeing and that Engineering will have a solution for me soon, but all the background here is leading me to believe that they are shifting service and don't have a short term solution.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Update to my "can't add PC and OOH not working on Samsung tablet" post:

The only thing that is working for me as of now is that I was able to prepare, download, and play a program on the Samsung tablet. I called tech support and they did some troubleshooting, but ended up just having me send in reports and said they would call back.

I'm not going into any detail taking this thread off subject, but am wondering if there is a lot more going on behind the tv provider curtain then we can imagine and that concerns me.


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

OlderNDirt said:


> Update to my "can't add PC and OOH not working on Samsung tablet" post:
> 
> The only thing that is working for me as of now is that I was able to prepare, download, and play a program on the Samsung tablet. I called tech support and they did some troubleshooting, but ended up just having me send in reports and said they would call back.
> 
> I'm not going into any detail taking this thread off subject, but am wondering if there is a lot more going on behind the tv provider curtain then we can imagine and that concerns me.


There has to be. The thought is DTV is killing off the GenieGo device, hence not selling it anymore. They are moving the concept of geniego into the genie itself so that's a big under taking. I think someone did it ahead of schedule.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree, Arius 1. But I was considering that as being in front of the curtain except for your "ahead of schedule" comment.


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

OlderNDirt said:


> I agree, Arius 1. But I was considering that as being in front of the curtain except for your "ahead of schedule" comment.


I think they were testing this behind the scenes and somebody *accidentally* pushed it out. Which has caused this massive issue they weren't ready for.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

At the end of January, I called DTV to request a GG2 to replace my GG1 that I'd had for several years that stopped connecting to my DVRs. When I called DTV, I said that I knew that the separate GG box was being phased out, which was met with great surprise - "Where did you hear that? I don't believe that is true," to which I just replied that I had read it somewhere and perhaps it wasn't true. 

They sent me a GG2 box and did not request that I return the GG1. They assigned me to Case Management with a PIN, and said to call when I received the GG2. I did so, and a rep went through all of the steps to get my GG2 up and running. He had me delete the separate GG app  from my iPad and iPhone, and also delete and reinstall the DTV app. We then registered the GG on the app. Everything has worked fine for me for two weeks with no issues - as far as downloading to iPad and streaming recorded content in my home.

I tried to setup the GG for OOH access today, and can't get it to work. I've done this successfully before with the GG1, have enabled port forwarding on my router, but the OOH test on the DTV app fails. I assume that this is not going to work any longer because of the change implemented on the DTV side. I wonder how many angry calls they're going to get about this which will be answered by CSRs who have no idea what the caller is even talking about.

As an aside, I do HATE the GG interface on the DTV app, as it does not have the FF option, and it is quite difficult to skip commercials.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ooh is not going away. It's a setup issue. Double check things.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Ooh is not going away. It's a setup issue. Double check things.


After spending a few hours on the phone with technical support, no one can find a setup issue with my configuration. I think it is more likely that this just doesn't work right now.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine isn't a setup issue. Been in place and working for 3 years. Works in home, but not out. They've changed something.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Mine isn't a setup issue. Been in place and working for 3 years. Works in home, but not out. They've changed something.


Agreed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you try a different router?


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Can you try a different router?


It has nothing to do with router. The out of home access and not being able to register me devices is linked. It's a DTV issue as they are transitioning the service.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't doubt a number of folks are having OOH but just in case what happened to me, may be of use to you.

My ISP updated the f/w on my modem. As they did that, the modem changed from bridge mode to DHCP. So OOH stopped. In Bridge Mode port forwarding was not necessary.


Had no idea they did that until I went into the modem settings and saw it was changed.

End if you change your plan with your ISP, they may reprovision the modem


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Arius1 said:


> It has nothing to do with router. The out of home access and not being able to register me devices is linked. It's a DTV issue as they are transitioning the service.


Which issue is yours?

Is it that playback fails or that you can't register a device. That's two very different things and I can't tell who really has what issue in this thread at the moment vs talking about someone else's issue.

There is no transitioning that would cause this that makes any sense at all. And if it was that then no ones would work.

The only thing I believe they have stopped is the ability to register new genie gos. Not mobile devices to connect with them. Again that's separate. Now if you have tried to register to many devices in to short a time frame.... But that should give a specific error about that.

And your router and modem absolutely affect all of your DIRECTV devices especially out of home streaming for the genie go. If they can't properly pass through and allow certain communications then thats where your issue lies. And ooh requires more settings to be tweaked than anything else inside the router as you know doubt have noticed.

And some routers just don't play nice with DIRECTV stuff sometimes. So it can't hurt to actually try it with another router if you have one available to test with. That would rule out that possibility much better than assuming it's some transition thing that would only wipe out you and a couple other people instead of everyone.


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Their are two issues happening and I believe they are related. 

1) New devices can't get registered. 

2) Out of home access does not work. 

The plan from what has been gathered is the GenieGo (confirmed isn't being sold anymore) DTV wants to move the GenieGo into the Genie. So not activating new devices makes sense. Also out of home access not working makes sense as well. Especially depending on how things are linked on the backend.

It has nothing to do with specific routers or setups. DTV has confirmed this all on their end and no ETA has been given. It's with engineering now to fix.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

While I can maybe see why you'd think that it truly makes zero sense at all. 

There's a massive difference between verifying something in place as being on an active account and activating a device to be used on the account. 

Simply turning off the ability in the system to add a genie go should have zero to do with verifying the account one is on is still in good standing. Otherwise if they where that deeply linked then everyone's would have shut off. 

Think of it in terms of a receiver. They have stopped allowing people to start an account with SD boxes. But the system still will verify ones currently already on a customers account. Same thing here. Two different worlds. 

Heck it should even work in home if they where that deeply linked. 

There have been these same issues for a lot longer than when DIRECTV stopped activating the outboard genie gos. Which is why I still firmly believe it's in the router modem device or just plain defective. Or there is something improperly encoded somewhere. 

Heck I now someone who can't use their HBO go subscription right now on their TiVo because the TiVo HBO go app for some reason keeps saying they are in a different country than they are in. 

So maybe that's an idea. Try forcing the modem to get a totally new IP address for your house. It sure can't hurt at this point.

Sadly I doubt you've actually talked to an engineer (they sometimes may say they are but aren't the actual engineers) and the people you have may not interpret what has been told to them and relayed it well. I wish we could get to the actual engineers so we might get a better answer. That's based on past experience.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

NR4P said:


> I don't doubt a number of folks are having OOH but just in case what happened to me, may be of use to you.
> 
> My ISP updated the f/w on my modem. As they did that, the modem changed from bridge mode to DHCP. So OOH stopped. In Bridge Mode port forwarding was not necessary.
> 
> ...


Definitely not my issue. I don't use my ISP's router. I have FIOS in bridge mode connected directly to my own router which I manage.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Arius1 said:


> Their are two issues happening and I believe they are related.
> 
> 1) New devices can't get registered.
> 
> ...


I have both of these issues if the new devices are Windows 10 PCs. I was able to register an IPad, which seems weird in light of everything else. Only 3 total devices registered, including one that I am trying to re-register with a new app installation.

I have worked with DirecTV support and verified that everything seems to be configured correctly in my router. I have verified that the appropriate ports are accessible from the outside, but OOH definitely does not work. My iPad app shows that I pass all 6 network connectivity tests.


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not going to keep going back and forth. The GenieGo system is completely different then another box inside the house. 

Both of these issues have absolutely nothing to do with routers, modems or isps. It's authentication system in different matters. Activation of a new device to a GenieGo is inside the house and back out to the DTV servers. Then accessing from outside is the within the entire GenieGo system. 

Again this has been verified by DTV as a system wide issue in both cases I'm talking about.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm no engineering expert, but all this makes no sense to me. I have been using the geniego for at least a couple years now with no problems whatsoever except an occasional OOH blip that "self corrected." Nothing changed on my end with equipment or ISP, but........

1. OOH stopped working for longer then normal, maybe 2 or 3 days.
2. Reset geniego and deleted app from PC.
3. Geniego all blue lights, so re-installed app on PC
4. App on PC wanted me to "Add Device", which failed.
5. I didn't want to get the same result from mobile devices. Ipad and Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5, so did not delete apo on those. But......
6. Both mobile devices found geniego, could prepare programming, download and play programming.
7. Called D*, after troubleshooting did not fix, sent reports.
8. *TODAY*, was able to add PC as a device, but OOH still not working.

I just have to think D* is "working on a problem" and that "problem" is on their end. Add device now working and they are moving on to OOH. Sometimes I think trying to apply logic in this day of extensive electronics can be an exercise in futility. JMHO


----------



## Arius1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Same thing for just now adding devices worked again but OOH is down.

Honestly I do hope the migration to the Genie happens soon and puts one less device in the mix.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been having on and off GenieGo problems at home as well. Here is a haphazard summary.

We have two ipads running latest software.
we have an external GenieGo (first version I think)

I don't have screen shots, or remember the specific errors but I will try to remember them as best as possible. (both have problems)

1. Cannot playback error 2100 -- where is the list of all the error codes and reasons? That might be helpful???
2. Unable to playback - must be on home network - obviously i'm listing this because I am at home and have checked that my wi-fi is connected to my home network.

3 . not necessary geniego -but I get buffering errors when trying to do on demand

4. I contacted DirecTV to trouble shoot and they tell me to uninstall and reinstall the app. I reinstall the app now It wants me to register it. and it gets stuck trying and now my ipad mini is unable to work. Haven't tried my wifes ipad yet.

I have comcast high speed internet 50 Mbps down 5 up.
I own my own modem - Motorola Surfboard 6141
I have an airport extreme - v2 or v3 (Not the new style)
I also have a switch/router/hub to feed all my wired connections - cant remember what it is, but it was only like $20 bucks.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

OlderNDirt said:


> I'm no engineering expert, but all this makes no sense to me. I have been using the geniego for at least a couple years now with no problems whatsoever except an occasional OOH blip that "self corrected." Nothing changed on my end with equipment or ISP, but........
> 
> 1. OOH stopped working for longer then normal, maybe 2 or 3 days.
> 2. Reset geniego and deleted app from PC.
> ...


These are my exact issues as well. And I don't have a separate modem and router. I have a single unit. Same one for years. I already checked the settings. Nothing has changed there.

But, as I mentioned earlier, my phone is trying to use different ports than the router. And my phone won't let me change them.


----------



## partymonkey (Jun 16, 2009)

woj027 said:


> I've been having on and off GenieGo problems at home as well. Here is a haphazard summary.
> 
> We have two ipads running latest software.
> we have an external GenieGo (first version I think)
> ...


Similar issues here. Didn't change a thing (no new modem or router software, etc), and sometime over the weekend, this all fell apart.

I have:
1) No Out-of-Home access, even though all ports are configured properly, etc. ---> Apparently a known issue
2) Unable to register device on Windows 10 PC --> silly me, trying to troubleshoot all of this nonsense I went through the steps of uninstalling and reinstalling the PC app. Can't activate/register it after that. ---> Apparently a known issue that doesn't occur to all
3) Having streaming problem 2100 w/ HR24 DVR (cannot stream at this time), even though my other DVR HR22 works just fine. Done multiple reboots, network services reset, etc. I even reset the GenieGo (V1) for the 2 full minutes, completely erasing it, doesn't make a difference. ---> No clue.

Frustrated. Done so many unplug/restarts/resets of DVRs, router, and GenieGo. #3 is the most puzzling and frustrating right now, because I cannot prepare any programs from that DVR now.

Any suggestions/ideas are most welcome. DTV support acknowledged 1 and 2 but had nothing to add on 3.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

partymonkey said:


> Similar issues here. Didn't change a thing (no new modem or router software, etc), and sometime over the weekend, this all fell apart.
> 
> I have:
> 1) No Out-of-Home access, even though all ports are configured properly, etc. ---> Apparently a known issue
> ...


You could swap the two HR boxes and see if the problem with streaming/preparing follows the box or the location, that's the first way to troubleshoot.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

partymonkey said:


> Similar issues here. Didn't change a thing (no new modem or router software, etc), and sometime over the weekend, this all fell apart.
> 
> I have:
> 1) No Out-of-Home access, even though all ports are configured properly, etc. ---> Apparently a known issue
> ...


For #3. Go to menu -> search and browse -> smart search -> type in "clearmybox" without quotations and press the red button on the remote to do a keyword search. Give it a few seconds and the IRD should reboot. Give it 24 hours after doing that and try viewing content from the hr24 using the geniego/dtv standalone app.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

And FYI if ping.eu/port-chk shows the OOH ports as open then probably there is something on D*'s end affecting OOH.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I had a call back tonight from DirecTV's case management (support) group. They said that they believed they had the problem fixed with authorizing the app on my Windows 10 PC. And, indeed, I was able to authorize both of my Windows 10 PCs which I could not do before. The rep also told me that they knew they had a problem with out of home access and were working to fix it. After checking things out to ensure that I had the proper ports open (which I still did), he said just to try again periodically every few days as they were working actively to fix the problem.

It would be nice if they could proactively tell me that they had it fixed, but at least they have acknowledged the problem so I don't waste time troubleshooting. I'll try periodically and when it is fixed, I'll post an update here. Others should do the same.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Add me to the list problems just in the last month like the others. Sad thing is, I had a bunch of stuff loaded for a trip out of the country. OOH said it was working on all my devices, but when I left home, now not working and can't find GenieGo. I got 2nd Generation last month, worked awesome for a short time and now doesn't. Did not reconfigure things to make this happen. Sad thing is, my downloaded content won't even populate like it did a couple days ago even though I had a month to go before they expired.

Spoke with tech support last Friday and sent all reports in, etc. and was told I would get a phone call regarding report and problems yesterday. Guess what? I didn't get a call.

#sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

codespy said:


> Add me to the list problems just in the last month like the others. Sad thing is, I had a bunch of stuff loaded for a trip out of the country. OOH said it was working on all my devices, but when I left home, now not working and can't find GenieGo. I got 2nd Generation last month, worked awesome for a short time and now doesn't. Did not reconfigure things to make this happen. Sad thing is, my downloaded content won't even populate like it did a couple days ago even though I had a month to go before they expired.
> 
> Spoke with tech support last Friday and sent all reports in, etc. and was told I would get a phone call regarding report and problems yesterday. Guess what? I didn't get a call.
> 
> ...


The downloads not appearing are a known issue on the original GG app when there isn't connectivity but had not heard this on the integrated Dtv app.

Btw the only way you will likely get a call back is with a case management report and then you get a direct 800 number and pin for communication back to the same person. Push hard to get to case management.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I spend over an hour on the phone yesterday. Got transferred to a GenieGo specialist after initial CSR couldn't help. Rebooted my GenieGo, Did a system test on my Genie (HR44). Sent error reports. Tried to authorize my iPad, couldn't, couldn't send error report because I wasn't registered, No fix.

Got a call back phone number and a pin. told to wait a couple days for them to wade through error report.

We shall see. He didn't comment on having any issues going on on their end, but did admit that the HR44 would soon be able to do what the GenieGo does. 
I also gave him grief about the 5 authorized devices, but that was just side conversation, but I let him know that a limit of 5 is silly for most families of 3 or more.


----------



## partymonkey (Jun 16, 2009)

CuttySnark said:


> For #3. Go to menu -> search and browse -> smart search -> type in "clearmybox" without quotations and press the red button on the remote to do a keyword search. Give it a few seconds and the IRD should reboot. Give it 24 hours after doing that and try viewing content from the hr24 using the geniego/dtv standalone app.


Thanks for this tip. I wasn't aware of it. I will give it a shot once I can coordinate w/ the family


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

partymonkey said:


> Thanks for this tip. I wasn't aware of it. I will give it a shot once I can coordinate w/ the family


Let us know if it works. Also your VOD and pandora options will disappear but they shall reload within 24 hours.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Out of the clear blue sky, it says my OOH is now working. Haven't gotten out somewhere to test it yet, but says it is all set up.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

Mine is working, too! They must have fixed the problem. Yahoo!


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

_It just would have been nice had they just told me to be patient and wait until they get it fixed instead of jumping through all the hoops. Reboot geniego, check receiver settings, send in reports, un-install and re-install apps, manually configure router, etc. But I should have known myself to just sit, wait, and hope._


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine is back too! But not all my DVRs are included.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

OOH is now working for me too. The timing couldn't be better since I'm leaving on a trip next week.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine is working to. I guess all our routers magically repaired themselves since this could not have been a DirecTV problem


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

While I haven't tried my OOH, I am no longer getting the error messages on my PC, iPad and Galaxy Tablet that OOH isn't working.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

klwillis said:


> Looks like directv started migrating the geniego service. The verification server to affirm port 8082 etc visible from the internet is offline and is now communicating to the Genie DVR only. The service is to move to the genie dvr and away from from the standalone geniego box. Had this confirmed by Directv second tier support. There is a code to activate geniego service on the Genie DVR itself but I do not have it. Should be available on 0x0B93. Forgive me but been off the site for years. Hope this helps.


.

I have 0x0b93 and there nothing in setting referring to genie go


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Still no luck authorizing my windows 10 computer. Also, others are reporting that, while the out of home test now works, the service doesn't actually connect out of home. I'll check mine towards the end of the week.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anybody actually had success using the app OOH? I haven't had a chance to test mine yet, but know a couple others who say it says set-up was successful, but fails when on another wifi connection.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I can confirm that mine worked when truly out of home.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

OlderNDirt said:


> Has anybody actually had success using the app OOH? I haven't had a chance to test mine yet, but know a couple others who say it says set-up was successful, but fails when on another wifi connection.


Mine has worked on original app and integrated app. Never stopped like others experienced.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, good to know. I won't be able to test mine until I get to another wifi Monday and will let those that still had problems know they need to test elsewhere or call in to D*.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I finally got mine registered at home and was able to stream shows at home

Now I was able to stream live TV away from home.
But still have the error 2100 when trying to stream a recorded show from DVR over wi-fi.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

woj027 said:


> But still have the error 2100 when trying to stream a recorded show from DVR over wi-fi.


That happens to me every once in a while, too. I've found that rebooting everything helps. All DVRs, the GenieGo, the router, the iPad. Everything.

You might also try a red button reset on the GG. That will erase everything from the GG, but not any programs that have already been transcoded onto your device.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

zmancartfan said:


> That happens to me every once in a while, too. I've found that rebooting everything helps. All DVRs, the GenieGo, the router, the iPad. Everything.
> 
> You might also try a red button reset on the GG. That will erase everything from the GG, but not any programs that have already been transcoded onto your device.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I single red button press will not erase everything in the GG's.

A complete erase on GG1 is a 2 min red button hold
A complete erase on GG2 is a 15 sec red button hold


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Case Management made the call to me today after speaking with them about my GG2 issues back on Feb 19th. We could not get anything to work, or my iPad nor iPhone to register, etc. My GG2 is connected via the supplied splitter on a SWiM feed with my HR24-100. This setup worked perfectly though when I got the GG2 back in early January, and worked for several weeks without any issues.

So after default reset and deleting/reinstalling the app with no success, he told me a different route. I had to take the GG2 downstairs and connect it to my HR44. GG2 booted up and the HR44 then showed the GenieGo was external and ready for clients. After reinstalling the Apps again, I was finally able to register the iPad and iPhone. I then verified my port forwarding on my router to 8082 and 8083, then the test for OOH access finally succeeded.

I then grabbed my HotSpot and switched i-devices over to it instead of home router. Did a OOH test and that worked. I was then able to stream channels and playlist recordings, etc. to my iPad and iPhone.

A couple hours later for the hell of it, I relocated the GG2 back up to my HR24-100 and booted up, and it was active on the HR44 system info screen. Everything worked for about 15 minutes, then the light turned purple on the GG2. I got playback fail errors on the iPad (2100) and iPhone (3100). Purple light stayed on for a good 20 minutes. I then just pulled power plug and plugged right back in, and it booted up and working fine now for over 3 hours now. The only thing that's weird is my iPhone shows a fail on #5 of the connectivity test. The iPad shows Passed on all 6 items.

Case Management also told me once the integrated GenieGo feature goes live, we will be able to grab all recordings from Whole Home Network to our devices, not just the ones recorded on the Genie Server. The guy there will be calling me again tomorrow at 5:30pm to get an update on my system to see if it is still functional. Tonight at around 8pm, he is meeting with management and engineering because he has 7 other open cases for the GG issues besides mine that have not been fixed. Maybe I will see what he knows (likely nothing) about an iPhone streaming over cellular fix that would be nice to have.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Got the final call tonight from case management to see how things stand. Everything is still working for me with no issues after 1 day. He indicated with the continued beta testing for the integrated service on the Genie, transcoding may or may not take down the OOH servers from time to time for a little while, and some of us may see issues again.

It appears that a big step in the process is to have the GG2 connected to a Genie receiver via a splitter for setup (not any other receiver), and when naming the device for activation, do not use characters or spaces, just use alphanumeric characters.

For the iPad app, whatever name you give for the device will stick and you will be able to see it on the DirecTV integrated app information screen once activated. For the iPhone app however, whatever name you give for the device will not save, and the DirecTV integrated app information screen will only show the name you gave on your phone if you changed it from the default name 'iPhone' from the factory.

I guess it has been a little more difficult for them to troubleshoot the GG's because the software engineers for the GenieGO are part of an access card department located over in Israel, and they don't get to see all the error reports that come in. First time I heard of that.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Still no luck authorizing my windows 10 computer. Also, others are reporting that, while the out of home test now works, the service doesn't actually connect out of home. I'll check mine towards the end of the week.


I'm sitting in a motel in Danville PA right now and my OOH works just fine


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

My OOH quit again today. I won't be home till the end of next week to see if it's a network problem, but right now I have more faith in my FIOS internet than I do in DirecTV


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

For the past 24 hours my GenieGo has been alternating between being on line (Solid Blue Light) and downloading (white or pink light). The last time this happen, DTV was having troubles with their system. Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> For the past 24 hours my GenieGo has been alternating between being on line (Solid Blue Light) and downloading (white or pink light). The last time this happen, DTV was having troubles with their system. Anyone else experiencing this issue?


Is it a constant reboot cycle? If yes, you probably need to call DTV. Mine was flashing amber yesterday for a while, but was blue last night and today when I looked at it. Mine started doing a reboot loop when DTV was having issues last time and I had to get it replaced.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Mine was amber late yesterday. Learned to ignore it due to periodic problems.

Today solid blue.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I notice mine turning amber several times per week. But I haven't had to do anything.....just wait.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Does it still function when it is flashing amber?


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses. It appears that it finally settled down last night and is functioning well. While it was Amber, my ipad could not locate the GenieGo. Hopefully this is a sign of preparation for the next step on streaming from the Genie?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Mine was amber again at 7am today.

Just tried OOH remotely and after 2 app crashes on the iPAD I see my playlist so whatever the color it is working.

But typical APP mess. It keeps telling me to update the app but I am remote and know better. If I do update remotely, I will lose connectivity and content. 
Wonder why that is not BOLD and CLEAR.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I received my DTV bill today and noticed the line item for GenieGo Mobile DVR Service is now titled "Moblle DVR Service" and under it lists the service as "Complementary". GenieGo appears to be completely dropped as a name.


----------



## Motleyfan (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm having a few issues myself. I can get the genio go set up for OOH access on everything. Issue I get is when I try to see what's on the DVR it comes up that "You're ready to stream from": and its blank and does not show any devices. Just the bar below the bolank spot that says "Got it".. I does not show either of my DVR's. I get this when I am connected at home via wifi on my phone or whether I am actually out of my home. This is after everything else shows good to go. All lights are blue on the separate box, Ports are open, etc. My phone is a Galaxy 6. Genie go works at the home on my computer. The phone does tell me that I an set up for out of home access. This is also connected via wifi or outside the home via 4GLTE out of the house.

Anyone got any ideas??

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

A new problem occurred yesterday with my ability to live stream shows over my in-house network. When I try to live stream channels that I pay for, like my locals, I get a message saying "please upgrade youy TV package to enjoy this program". In trying to troubleshoot this issue, I have all green dots on receiver control. The GenieGo is connected and passed all 6 connectivity tests. I have re-started my ipad. On the channels that are available to stream without a GenieGo, I have no issues. It is only with the upgraded channels that started about month or so ago. 

Did anyone hear about having to activate something in your account? In my account, GenieGo and mobile services are activated.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Just checked mine on my iPhone 6s....running GG2.....Local channels streaming fine on my network. I have the grandfathered premier package if that helps.........


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

If uninstalling/reinstalling app whilst in home does not resolve call D*


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I tested the issue when I got home and a strange thing was occurring. I can effectively stream all of my channels from the Home screen. If I select from the guide, no love. I will reinstall the app and see what happens.


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone been able to add a new mac or laptop in the last month. I have been trying to add my new 12" macbook for the last 3 days with no luck. I can remove my iMac and re add with no problem. Everything works on my iPad. I bought this laptop with idea that it would replace my iPad, but if i can't get my shows downloaded, its a no-go for me. I might even switch to dish if Direct no longer allows adding new clients to Geniego.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

tsmith167 said:


> Has anyone been able to add a new mac or laptop in the last month. I have been trying to add my new 12" macbook for the last 3 days with no luck. I can remove my iMac and re add with no problem. Everything works on my iPad. I bought this laptop with idea that it would replace my iPad, but if i can't get my shows downloaded, its a no-go for me. I might even switch to dish if Direct no longer allows adding new clients to Geniego.


How many devices are you at? You can check on the DTV website and it will list the clients in the My equipment -> Accessories (I think). If you are at 5, the max, then you can remove another one, but it has to have been active for 30 days to remove it. Call DTV if you aren't at 5 as there were some issues with accounts 1-2 months ago and maybe yours didn't get fixed.


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 28, 2007)

Part of my problem may be that I went to combined billing with Att. Under my equipment it only shows my dvr's. It shows under features that I have genie go mobile dvr service. I called them a couple of days ago and got elevated to a supervisor and she said she would call me back the next day after doing some research but could not solve on the phone. She never called me back.


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone added a new mac or pc in the last couple of months?


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay, from what I can tell, my iPad and iMac are connected. It does not ask for my email address and password. So, I try to get it to forget this computer and it asks for email and password. It will not let me use my att log in credentials because it is a user name and not an email address. And it won't take my old email address and password because it has been changed to the att user name and password. So, if I am correct, the iMac and iPad are operating under the same directv email and password. When I try to add the new macbook using the old directv email and password, it won't add because it doesn't exist anymore and when I add it under the att user name it won't add because the genie go system is linked to the directv email and password. This is my working theory and I can't not find a solution. Any help would be great!


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 28, 2007)

Spent an hour with tech support today with no help. Did get some interesting info though. Geniego is now incorporated into the Genie itself when you get the newest software update. Some have it now. It rolls out to customers at various times. If you have a Geniego hooked up though, you will not get the software update. He said this would not solve my problem, but I may disconnect my Geniego and see when I get the new software if it fixes my problem.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tsmith167 said:


> Spent an hour with tech support today with no help. Did get some interesting info though. Geniego is now incorporated into the Genie itself when you get the newest software update. Some have it now. It rolls out to customers at various times. If you have a Geniego hooked up though, you will not get the software update. He said this would not solve my problem, but I may disconnect my Geniego and see when I get the new software if it fixes my problem.


It should be interesting to see who accurate this information turns out to be.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

GenieGO was always set up for email ID's. I wonder if the code was ever updated for AT&T ID's?
I wonder if tsmith167 could change the AT&T User ID to an email address, the old Directv log in, if that would correct things?

It's stories like this is exactly why I knew to stay away from the combined billing.
I learned my lesson when I had an AT&T landline combined with cell and glad I went back and split them up.


----------



## tsmith167 (Jul 28, 2007)

I might try changing my att password to my email or delinking the accounts. For today, I completely removed all Geniego equipment and will wait a few days to see if my Genie downloads new software. I am curious if anyone has the new software.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to synch my ATT password to my DirecTV password. Same old usernames (or phone # on ATT account).


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Say, anyone else experiencing their GG (a GG1 here) offline or something for the past few days?

My three LED GG1 has been sitting with the status light in amber, network light blue, and activity light blank for the past several days now.

Anyone know if it's DIRECTV's servers or is this GG likely toast? Reboots do no good.

Could the transition to a integrated GG on the Genie (have an HR54 here that recently received a big firmware update a few days ago) have something to do with this?

Thanks for any suggestions. ..

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My GenieGo 1 has been working fine. I had about a week last month where one of the lights was amber several times each day, but those cleared up w/o any actions on my part.

But I transcoded several shows last night, transferred them to my tablet and watched them today (via the stand-alone App). No issues at all.


----------

